# BIOS flash help - Maximus II formula



## afw (Dec 26, 2009)

I am getting a Q9550 in another weeks time  ... and i want to flash the MOBO BIOS .. reason for flashing ---> I saw a description of a BIOS file on the ASUS site stating that it fixes the instability issue when using 45nm quad-core processors .... so thought its better to flash to the latest one out there ...

this is the description given 







I am using this MOBO for the last 10 months without any problems ....  its a great board .... ran my E6550 @ 2.8GHz for daily use without any problems (have taken it upto 3.15Ghz / 450 FSB) ...

1) so guys please  guide me how to flash the BIOS .... i have never done a MOBO BIOS flash before ... ?? ... (is it ok to use the ASUS EZ flash utility ?)

2) Since the MOBO has 2 bios' ... is there any difference in flashing compared to a single BIOS MOBO ?

3) Is there a chance of me killing the MOBO ...  ... ?? 

4) will I void the warranty by flashing ? 

Note: My english is not that good ... hope u would understand ....  ... thanx in advance guys ...


----------



## trt740 (Dec 26, 2009)

afw said:


> I am getting a Q9550 in another weeks time  ... and i want to flash the MOBO BIOS .. reason for flashing ---> I saw a description of a BIOS file on the ASUS site stating that it fixes the instability issue when using 45nm quad-core processors .... so thought its better to flash to the latest one out there ...
> 
> this is the description given
> 
> ...



Download and unzip the bios to a USB stick , then restart the computer with the USB drive pluged in, hit delete as you boot and in the bios select Asus EZ flash tool. Then hit enter and flash the bios from the tool. All you do is find the bios name on the stick from the EZ flash tool and begin to flash. It is safe using EZ flash but don't use Asus update in windows. It won't void your warranty flashing your motherboard with Asus tool.


Here is the method direct from Asus aswell , hit the link and the first choice is EZ flash instructions. http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## trt740 (Dec 26, 2009)

afw said:


> thanx for the quick reply ...  ... can u please answer the other questions that i have raised ....please



Yes I answered some of them and there is zero difference flashing the board.  It flashes which ever you are using at the time. There is very little chance of killing your board even if you flash it wrong. In your manual there are instructions for  recovering using the second bios chip, or the disk Asus provides. Just don't turn the power off while flashing.


----------



## afw (Dec 26, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Download and unzip the bios to a USB stick , then restart the computer with the USB drive pluged in, hit delete as you boot and in the bios select Asus EZ flash tool. Then hit enter and flash the bios from the tool. All you do is find the bios name on the stick from the EZ flash tool and begin to flash. It is safe using EZ flash but don't use Asus update in windows. It won't void your warranty flashing your motherboard with Asus tool.
> 
> 
> Here is the method direct from Asus aswell , hit the link and the first choice is EZ flash instructions. http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us





trt740 said:


> Yes I answered some of them and there is zero difference flash the board it flashes which ever you are using at the time. there is very little chance of killing your board if you flash it wrong in your manual you can recover using the second bios chip, or the disk asus provides.




thanx


----------



## afw (Dec 26, 2009)

well just flashed it ... works fine ... no probs so far ... thanx a lot trt740 ...


----------



## XxAtlasxX (Dec 27, 2009)

afw don't forget to reset the bios (moving the jumper or taking out the battery) right after the flash !!


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 27, 2009)

you dont need bios 1602 for your quad...
I have that board and know it very well, 802 and 1307 is the best bios to date
Ran many chips including a 9550 on 802 and 1307 bios, very stable and did 500FSB.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2009)

Grnfinger said:


> you dont need bios 1602 for your quad...
> I have that board and know it very well, 802 and 1307 is the best bios to date
> Ran many chips including a 9550 on 802 and 1307 bios, very stable and did 500FSB.



he would know he is the master of the maximus rampage conversion listen to him.


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 27, 2009)

how r u my friend, nice to see you


----------



## afw (Dec 27, 2009)

well i have already flashed it to the latest one .... 2202 ....  ... are there any known issues with 2202 ?


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 27, 2009)

afw said:


> well i have already flashed it to the latest one .... 2202 ....  ... are there any known issues with 2202 ?



I've tested 2202 and its a decent bios imo, I still run 1307 for daily operations and overclock


----------



## XxAtlasxX (Dec 27, 2009)

afw said:


> well i have already flashed it to the latest one .... 2202 ....  ... are there any known issues with 2202 ?



I suggest you to check the Asus forum where lots of people with your same motherboard usually post all the issues with their bios versions


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 27, 2009)

2202 is a good bios but if you want a higher overclock then you want the 1307 bios.
2202=4.0ghz stable 
1307=4.2ghz stable


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2009)

Grnfinger said:


> how r u my friend, nice to see you


I'm great glad to see you visit us every once in a while , when you not busy on extreme


XxAtlasxX said:


> I suggest you to check the Asus forum where lots of people with your same motherboard usually post all the issues with their bios versions



You guys have no Idea who Grnfinger is when it comes to this board hes the expert listen to him hes on the level of wizzard. When it comes the types of questions he would know.


----------

